# Divorced American Living in the South of Holland



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi there, My contract just ended and divorced, so I have no more company car and visiting my American church friends is much harder. Looking to make friends. I'm 34 and very accustomed still to OC California lifestyle and figured out many happy mediums while living here in Holland for 7 years.

send me a line if you need help adapting / integrating 

Stephen


----------



## henners (Aug 18, 2013)

*Make friends and keep busy*



AmericanInHolland said:


> Hi there, My contract just ended and divorced, so I have no more company car and visiting my American church friends is much harder. Looking to make friends. I'm 34 and very accustomed still to OC California lifestyle and figured out many happy mediums while living here in Holland for 7 years.
> 
> send me a line if you need help adapting / integrating
> 
> Stephen


Hiya,
Life in Holland without work can be tough. The key is to get yourself out and about, don't stay indoors. You will end up miserable that way. 
Being divorced in Holland is something I have also experienced. In fact, at the end of my last contract (Dec 2011), I choose to come back to the UK after living in Holland for nearly 10 years.
I'm actually thinking of relocating back to Holland and have contacted some old colleagues to enquire about work. 
Is the work situation as bad as I keep reading?


----------



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

henners said:


> Hiya,
> Life in Holland without work can be tough. The key is to get yourself out and about, don't stay indoors. You will end up miserable that way.
> Being divorced in Holland is something I have also experienced. In fact, at the end of my last contract (Dec 2011), I choose to come back to the UK after living in Holland for nearly 10 years.
> I'm actually thinking of relocating back to Holland and have contacted some old colleagues to enquire about work.
> Is the work situation as bad as I keep reading?


You bet it can be tough! :-D Nah the work situation doesn't seem so bad . Yet your dutch has to be good or a good niche. While jobs are abundant they have these pet pieves that have nothing to do with the talent or company goals, just something to do with the "credit crisis"? So, what part of Holland? Much support.


----------



## henners (Aug 18, 2013)

AmericanInHolland said:


> You bet it can be tough! :-D Nah the work situation doesn't seem so bad . Yet your dutch has to be good or a good niche. While jobs are abundant they have these pet pieves that have nothing to do with the talent or company goals, just something to do with the "credit crisis"? So, what part of Holland? Much support.


Well it's important to speak the lingo. I spent the majority of my time in Zeeland. A province where speaking Dutch is necessary. It did me a favour in the long run to be honest. My work eventually took me away to Rotterdam and then Amsterdam. It was after my project in Amsterdam finished I decided to return to the UK. I needed to at that time for personal reasons, but if I'm honest, I'm starting to miss Holland. I've been thinking about returning, but the job situation out there doesn't look much better than over here now. I think I'll wait and see what happens. I don't want to relocate only to be made redundant after a year or so. The grass might not be greener!
Where abouts are you from in the US? No plans to return then?


----------



## AmericanInHolland (Jul 21, 2013)

henners said:


> Well it's important to speak the lingo. I spent the majority of my time in Zeeland. A province where speaking Dutch is necessary. It did me a favour in the long run to be honest. My work eventually took me away to Rotterdam and then Amsterdam. It was after my project in Amsterdam finished I decided to return to the UK. I needed to at that time for personal reasons, but if I'm honest, I'm starting to miss Holland. I've been thinking about returning, but the job situation out there doesn't look much better than over here now. I think I'll wait and see what happens. I don't want to relocate only to be made redundant after a year or so. The grass might not be greener!
> Where abouts are you from in the US? No plans to return then?


From Orange County California, born , raised and most of my career. Return? Nah my daughter will be keeping me! Ya I live about 30 minutes south from Rotterdam, quite nice village house if I might say. It's bold to jump, but not totally closed to it. I do have friends on skype conference several times a week in the UK hehe. I try and visit England regularly though ya it's expensive too. When I get my next contract I will mark the calendar for a ferry trip and visit for sure.


----------



## IrishAmerican30+toEurope (Oct 20, 2013)

henners said:


> Well it's important to speak the lingo. I spent the majority of my time in Zeeland. A province where speaking Dutch is necessary. It did me a favour in the long run to be honest. My work eventually took me away to Rotterdam and then Amsterdam. It was after my project in Amsterdam finished I decided to return to the UK. I needed to at that time for personal reasons, but if I'm honest, I'm starting to miss Holland. I've been thinking about returning, but the job situation out there doesn't look much better than over here now. I think I'll wait and see what happens. I don't want to relocate only to be made redundant after a year or so. The grass might not be greener!
> Where abouts are you from in the US? No plans to return then?


Is there a part of the Netherlands where speaking Dutch IS NOT necessary for a foreign man seeking work?

I speak English only, would love to move to Europe but I'm terrible with languages. The only one I've had luck with is Farsi, due to the simple (for an American) grammar.


----------



## henners (Aug 18, 2013)

*Speaking the language*



IrishAmerican30+toEurope said:


> Is there a part of the Netherlands where speaking Dutch IS NOT necessary for a foreign man seeking work?
> 
> I speak English only, would love to move to Europe but I'm terrible with languages. The only one I've had luck with is Farsi, due to the simple (for an American) grammar.


Well historically speaking, the Dutch are very patient with adapting their language skills to suit others around them. However saying that, I would imagine at this time - with the economy stretching everyone's patience - that they may require at least a basic knowledge before going there, even if your job is a high flying one. Which is fair enough.
If you really want to go, you will manage it. I didn't think in a million years I would be able to get to grips with it, but I did. And I was terrible with languages at school. My French teacher didn't even know who I was - she says so on my school report.
Do you know where you want to go in Europe? Its a big place with many differences in culture. Maybe that should be the first thing to figure out. Once you know that, the language won't seem such an impossibility.


----------

